# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Pyetje-Pergjigje mbi Besimin e Krishterë Orthodhoks

## Albo

*Pyetje-Pergjigje mbi Besimin e Krishtere Orthodhoks*

_nga At Thomas Hopko_

*Pyetje #1*: Kam vizituar ambientin e nje Kishe Orthodhokse. Kam marre pjese ne Liturgjine Hyjnore. Mu duk shume mistike me veshjet, aromat, qirinjte, kendimet...Si do ta krahasonit Kishen Orthodhokse me Kishat e tjera te Perendimit?

Kisha Orthodhokse eshte nje Kishe Lindore, ne kuptimin qe, ne terma njerezore, eshte produkti i historise dhe kultures se Lindjes se Mesme, helenike dhe sllave. Me nje fjale, Kisha Orthodhokse ka njohur nje zhvillim historik dhe shpirteror krejtesisht te ndare nga Kishat e Krishtera te Evropes Perendimore dhe Amerikes, kam parasysh Kishen Katolike dhe Kishat e Reformuara Protestante.

Ndarja zyrtare midis Kishes se Lindjes dhe Perendimit nuk mund te piketohet me saktesi. Mund te thuhet se zyrtarisht ndarja ndodhi aty rreth shekullit te XI dhe XII. Ama qe nga shekulli i IV, te krishteret ne Lindje po jetonin me shume pak kontakte me te krishteret ne Perendim.

Liturgjia e Kishes Orthodhokse sic e njohim sot, u zhvillua pikerisht gjate atyre shekujve kur Lindja ishte ne izolim nga Perendimi. Liturgjia qendron ne qender te jetes se Kishes dhe sherben si deshmitare e perjetimit qendror te Besimit Orthodhoks, i cili i shprehur me pak fjale eshte, njeriu u krijuar per te jetuar se bashku me Zotin ne jeten e ameshuar te Mbreterise se Tij.

----------


## Albo

*Pyetje #2*: A eshte e drejte te thuash se Kisha Orthodhokse eshte me afer Kishes Katolike se sa Kishave Protestante?

Eshte e veshtire qe ti pergjigjesh kesaj pyetjeje lehtesisht pa ju dhene pershtypjen e gabuar. Kishat Protestante, ashtue sic mund ta dini, linden nga Kisha Katolike kur ky trup ishte ndare tashme nga Kisha Lindore Orthodhokse. Prandaj, sic e ka thene nje teolog rus ne shekullin e kaluar, eshte e vertete te thuash qe kishat protestante dhe ajo katolike jane shume me afer njera-tjetres -- historikisht, shpirterisht, teologjikisht, kulturalisht, nga ana psikologjike --- se sa Kisha Orthodhokse eshte afer me secilen prej tyre.

Ndodhite dhe ndryshimet e shumta ne kishat e ndryshme ne kohet e fundit, pa perjashtuar as Kishen Orthodhokse, e ben kete pyetje akoma me te veshtire per tiu pergjigjur. Prandaj, edhe pse mund te themi se Orthodhokset jane me afer te ashtuquajturave kisha "te larta" te Perendimit sic jane kisha Romane apo Anglikane, mund te jete shume me e sigurt dhe korrekte ti afroheni Orthodhoksise vetem si te ndare nga kishat e tjera, pa shume krahasime me kishat e tjera.

----------


## Albo

*Pyetje #3*: Cili eshte emri i vertete i Kishes Orthodhokse? Njerezit perballen me kaq shume kisha me variete emrash te ndryshem?

Duhet qe te kuptoni ne fillim qe te gjitha emrat si Orthodhokse Greke, Orthodhokse Ruse, Orthodhokse Siriane, Orthodhokse Serbe, Orthodhokse Rumune, etj, jane te gjithe emra per nje dhe te njejten Kishe me te njejten besim dhe te njejten praktike. Sigurisht qe brenda ketyre kishave ka dallime kulturore qe nuk prekin esencen e besimit.

Disa here Kisha Orthodhokse eshte quajtur Kisha Orthodhokse Lindore, ose Kisha Orientale, ose Kisha e Krishtere e Lindjes, ose Kisha Katolike Orthodhokse, ose Kisha Greko-Ruse. Por edhe njehere, keto jane emra te ndryshem per te njejten Kishe. Kujdes duhet treguar qe te mos ngaterroni Kishen Orthodhokse me Kishat e Krishtera te Lindjes qe jane ne unitet me Romen: te ashtuquajtura Uniate, ose Bizantine, ose Katolike Greke. Ashtu sic duhet te beni dallim midis Orthodhokseve dhe te ashtuquajturve Orthodhokse Orientale, apo Kisha Orthodhokse Me Pak Lindore, sic jane Kisha Koptike, Ethiopiane, Armene, Siriane, Indiane dhe kisha te tjera qe jane shume afer Kishes Orthodhokse por nuk jane pjese te saj.

Ne Amerike duhet tu kete rene ne sy qe Kisha e re autoqefale (vete-qeverisese) qe quhej me pare Kisha Orthodhokse Ruse e Amerikes, quhet tani thjeshte Kisha Orthodhokse ne Amerike.

----------


## Albo

*Pyetje #4*. Kjo te shtyn te mendosh se kemi te bejme me nje trup organizativ te shperndare. Si eshte e organizuar Kisha Orthodhokse dhe si mbahet e bashkuar ne nje Kishe me shtrirje ne gjithe boten? 

Kisha Orthodhokse si e gjithe eshte bashkimi i atyre qe quhen kisha lokale autoqefale ose autonome. Kjo fjale autoqefale, do te thote vetem se keto kisha veteqeverisin vetveten, duke zgjedhur peshkopet e tyre dhe duke organizuar jeten e tyre. 

Te gjitha keto kisha kane te njejten doktrine, te njejten disipline dhe te njejtat praktika shpirterore. Ato perdorin te njejten Bibel, ndjekin te njejtat ligje kanonike, u rrefehen te njejtit autoritet te Keshillave te Kishes dhe adhurojne Zotin duke ndjekur te njejten liturgji. 

Eshte pikerisht kjo kungate e perbashket ne besim dhe praktikim qe i bashkon te gjitha Kishat Orthodhokse se bashku ne nje trup boteror. Ne kete sens, nuk ka nje autoritet dominues ne Kishen Orthodhokse, nuk ka nje peshkop apo seli apo dokument te vecante qe ka autoritet mbi te gjitha kishat. 

Ne praktike, Kisha e Konstandinopojes ka funksionuar per shekuj si kisha qe e ka si pergjegjesi te saj ruajtjen dhe udhezimin e unitetit boteror te familjes se Kishave Orthodhokse vet-qeveriseve. Por duhet theksuar se kjo pergjegjesi eshte thjeshte praktike dhe pastorale. Nuk permban asnje pushtet misterial apo juriduksional dhe eshte e mundur qe ne te ardhmen ky funksion ti kaloje nje kishe tjeter.

----------


## Albo

*Pyetje #5*. Cfare do te thone keta tituj atehere: Patriark, Metropolit, Kryepeshkop, Peshkop? Perse duhen keta tituj?

Ne Orthodhoksi, peshkopi eshte oficeri udheheqes i Kishes, dhe te gjithe peshkopet kane te njejtin pozite misteriale tek udheheqin popullin e Zotit. 

Nje peshkop qe udheheq nje zone te madhe (qe quhet zakonisht dioqeze) mund te quhet kryepeshkop ose metropolit, ku kjo e dyta do te thote thjeshte peshkop i nje qyteti kryesor, ose nje metropoli. 

Patriarku eshte peshkopi i qytetit dhe dioqezes me te rendesishmehe ne nje kishe lokale dhe eshte kryesisht peshkopi kryesor i nje shteti (patria do te thote vend). Kjo duket pikerisht ne ato kisha veteqeverisese ne te cilat Patriarku eshte Primat por ka edhe peshkope te tjere te metropoleve te tjera brenda atij vendi. Per shembull, ne Rusi peshkopi i Moskes eshte Patriark; peshkopi i Kiev dhe Leningrad jane metropolite;  dhe ka kryepeshkope dhe peshkope te tjere ne kishen lokale ruse. 

Sidoqofte, edhe njehere, duhet theksuar fort se te gjithe peshkopet, pa marre parasysh titullin e tyre apo madhesine e rendesine e dioqezave te tyre, jane te gjithe te barabarte ne lidhje me poziten e tyre misteriale. Asnje nuk eshte me i larte apo me i madh se te tjeret; asnjeri nuk sundon mbi tjetrin.

----------


## Albo

*Pyetje #6*. Meqenese jemi duke folur per kleriket, cilat jane postet e klerikeve ne Kishen Orthodhokse dhe cila eshte domethenia e tyre? 

Kisha Orthodhokse ka tre poste klasike te Krishtera: peshkop, prift (ose presbiter) dhe dhiak. 

Peshkopi eshte posti me i larte meqenese peshkopi eshte pergjegjes te udheheqe jeten e kishes, te mbroje besimin dhe te ruaje unitetin e trupit kishtar me te vertete dhe dashuri. Peshkopet sipas tradites dalin nga rradhet e murgjve, dhe sipas nje rregullai qe te shekullit te VI, duhet te jene te pamartuar. Nje prift qe i ka vdekur gruaja ose nje njeri i pamartuar mund te zgjidhen ne postin e peshkopit. 

Prifterinjte (ose presbiteret) mbajne funksionet pastrorale ne Kishe dhe drejtojne komunitetet lokale te Kishes. Ata jane kryesisht burra te martuar. Duhet te jene te martuar para se te shugurohen pasi nuk lejohen qe te martohen pas shugurimit si prift. Prifterinjte e pamartuar apo atyre qe u ka vdekur gruaja mund te martohen por ne kete rast, ata nuk mund te vazhdojne te kryejne detyren e priftit. 

Ne kohen e sotme, dhiaku ne Kishe eshte nje hap larg te berit prift, ose mund te ekzistoje vetem si nje post liturgjik. Edhe dhiaku mund te jete burre i martuar, me te njejtat kushte me lart ashtu si prifti.

----------


## Albo

*Pyetje #7*. Ju zute ne goje murgjit. A ka Kisha Orthodhokse murgj dhe murgesha? 

Ne Orthodhoksi do te gjesh si murgj edhe murgesha, dhe monasticizmi ka luajtur tradicionalisht nje rol shume te rendesishem ne jeten e Kishes Orthodhokse. 

Ne Orthodhoksi, burrat dhe grate monastike mbyllen zakonisht neper manastire dhe nuk marrin pjese aktive ne punet ministeriale te Kishes. Kjo sepse thirrja monstatike e permbushjes dhe lutjes eshte konsideruar nje thirrje unike, shume ndryshe nga thirrja e pastorit, mesuesit, infermieres apo puntorit social. Normalisht, thirrja monastike eshte nje thirrje e perulet ku manastiret kane vetem nje ose dy prifterinj qe kujdesen per jeten misteriale te komunitetit. 

Ne Amerike ka disa komunitete monastike te mirenjohura. Si me pare edhe ne kohet e fundit kemi deshmuar nje ringjallje te monasticizmit ne menyre te vecante ne rrethen e antareve me te arsimuar te Kishes.

----------


## Albo

*Pyetje #8*. Shpjegimet tuaja deri me tani e nxjerrin Kishen Orthodhokse si nje trup me hierarki dhe kontroll te larte kishtar. Po besimtaret e thjeshte ne Kishe? A luajne edhe ata nje rol? 

Se pari, duhet te kuptoni se te gjithe antaret e Kishes jane antare me te drejta te plota, secili me thirrjen dhe pergjegjesine e tij. 

Kleriket jane ata antare qe kryejne nje sherbim special brenda trupit, dhe jo mbi trup dhe as jashte tij. Ata zgjidhen nga njerezit dhe shugurohen nga vete komuniteti me misterin e shenjte qe te udheheqin dhe kujdesen per jeten e besimtareve.

Sidoqofte, kleriket nuk jane aspak te pagabueshem. Gjithashtu, kleriket nuk kane te drejta apo pushtet "personal". I gjithe sherbimi i tyre kryhet ne menyre organike brenda Kishes dhe per Kishen. Nese deshtojne ne sherbimin e tyre dhe e provojne veten si te padenje, besimtaret e thjeshte i sfidojne dhe sipas procedurave te sqaruara qarte ne ligjet e Kishes ata mund te hiqen nga postet e tyre. Ka shume shembuj nga historia e Kishes Orthodhokse ku besimtaret e thjeshte kane ruajtuar Besimin e Krishtere nga hierarki kishtare te padenja. 

Gjithashtu duhet te shikoni se ne cdo shkalle te jetes se kishes ka keshille kishtare ne te cilat marrin pjese besimtaret e thjeshte. Shumica e teologeve dhe mesuesve ne Kishen Orthodhokse, ashtu si edhe administratoret dhe puntoret e posteve te ndryshme, jane nga rradhet e besimtareve te thjeshte dhe jo klerikeve. 

Prandaj, edhe pse kleriket kane funksionet e tyre te vecanta ne lidership fale hirit te mistershem dhe jo sipas perzgjedhjes njerezore, edhe besimtaret e thjeshte kane funksionet e tyre gjithashtu. Te gjithe ama, jane te ndjeshem ndaj integritetit te Kishes. Kjo pozicion tradicional Orthodhoks gezon konfirmimin zyrtar te Letres Qarkore te famshme te Patriarkeve Lindore ne vitin 1848. Ne kete leter shprehet hapur se i gjithe trupi i Kishes eshte mbartesi i Besimit dhe Jetes Orthodhokse, ku cdo antar mban pergjegjesine e tij perpara Zotit dhe njerezve per unitetin e Krishtere ne te Verteten dhe Dashurine e Zotit. Nese mund te flasim per ndonje pagabueshmeri, te cdo pushteti apo autoriteti, i perket vetem Zotit qe jeton dhe vepron ne te gjithe Popullin e Tij, qe drejtohet nga hierarkia e mistershme.

----------


## Albo

*Pyetje #9*. Ju flisni per Kishen si nje unitet ne te verteten dhe dashurine e Zotit. Cfare doni te thoni me kete?

Ne Orthodhokset besojme se jeta e Kishes eshte jeta ne kungate me Vete Zotin, ne te Verteten dhe Dashurine e Zotit, fale Shpirtit te Shenjte. 

Ne besojme se Krishti eshte Biri i Perendise. Ne besojme se ai zbulon te verteten e Zotit dhe njeriut. Ne besojme se mund ta njohim kete te vertete fale Shpirtit te Vertete, Shpirtit te Shenjte, qe Ai na e jep. 

E verteta me madheshtore qe Krishti na ka zbuluar eshte se Zoti eshte Dashuria, dhe menyra e vetme e vertete e te jetuarit eshte duke ndjekur Krishtin i cili e quajti Veten, Rruga, e Verteta, Jeta. 

Krishti na dha urdherimin dhe shembullin e madh te nje dashurie perfekte. Prandaj e verteta me madheshtore eshte dashuria. Ky eshte perfundimi yne. Dhe jeta ne kete te vertete qe eshte dashuri, eshte jeta e besimit, jeta e Kishes Orthodhokse. 

Sigurisht qe ka devijime, tradheti dhe mekate gjithandej. Si kleriket dhe besimtaret e thjeshte jane me faj. Po vete Kisha, pavaresisht nga mekatat e antareve te Saj, eshte serrisht bashkimi i te Vertetes dhe Dashurise se Zotit qe u eshte dhene njerezve me ane te Jezu Krishtit, dhe eshte prezente dhe e prekshme me ane te Shpirtit te Shenjte, qe jeton brenda atyre qe besojne.

----------


## Albo

*Pyetje #10*. Duhet te tregohesh me specifik. Ju sapo e quajtet Krishtin Bir te Perendise. Ky eshte nje togfjalesh qe degjojme shpesh. Cfare doni te thoni me ate? 

Besimi i Kishes Orthodhokse eshte se Jezu Krishti eshte njeri i plote dhe nje njeri i vertete. Por ne gjithashtu besojme se Ai nuk eshte "thjeshte njeri" por Ai eshte Biri hyjnor i perjetshem i Perendise. 

Me kete duam te themi se, perpara krijimit te gjithckaje qe ekziston sot, Vete Zoti ekzistonte pa fill, ne nje menyre qe eshte e pakuptueshme per njeriun, jashte kufijve te kohes dhe hapesires. Ne kete perfeksion te ekzistences hyjnore, Perendia si At gjithmone kish me Vete Birin hyjnor te Tij dhe Shpirtin e Shenjte te Tij. Biri dhe Shpirti jane vete Ati Perendi, perfekt, i pandryshueshem, ekziston ne perjetesi, i pakufizuar ne kohe, i pakufizuar ne hapesire, matane te kuptuarit njerezor, etj. Me pak fjale, cfaredo qe mund te thuhet apo kuptohet ne lidhje me Atin Perendi, mund te thuhet dhe kuptohet edhe per Birin(qe quhet gjithashtu Fjala, Logos, Urtesi, Fytyra e Zotit) edhe per Shpirtin e Shenjte. 

Pra jane Tre qe jane hyjnore, secili eshte njesoj si te tjeret dhe secili eshte ne nje unitet perfekt me dy te tjeret. Keta jane Ati dhe Biri dhe Shpirti i Shenjte: Trinia e Shenjte. 

Ne besojme se ishte Biri perfekt hyjnor i perjetshem i Zotit qe lindi si njeri nga Virgjeresha Mari dhe jetoi mbi toke si Jezusi i Nazaretit, Mesiah (Krishti) i Izraelit dhe Shpetimtari i botes. 

Prandaj besimi Orthodhoks beson se Jezusi eshte plotesisht njeri dhe plotesisht hyjnor ne te njejten kohe; Biri i Zotit dhe Biri i njeriut eshte nje dhe i vetem Bir. 

Si nje person unik humano-hyjnor, Jezusi e shpeton boten duke i dhene si mesim te verteten absolute te Zotit; duke falur te keqijat e cdo njeriu dhe te gjithe botes; duke vuajtur dhe duke vdekur vullnetarisht si i pafajshem ne kryq ne menyre qe te jete me te gjithe ata qe vuajne dhe vdesin; duke u ngjallur prej te vdekurve ne nje forme te re te lavdishme; duke e marre humanizmin tone perpara Zotit ne menyre qe ta beje edhe ate hyjnore; duke derguar Shpirtin e Shenjte te Zotit te gjithe njerezve qe besojne ne menyre qe edhe ata te mesojne dhe bejne te njejtat gjera qe beri edhe Vete Jezu Krishti... ne menyre qe edhe ata, me nje fjale, te behen bij te Zotit nepermjet Tij.

----------


## Albo

*Pyetje #11*. Ju flisni sikur vetem Orthodhokset qe besojne ne keto gjera mund te shpetojne. Po te krishteret dhe njerezit e tjere ne bote?

Ne rradhe te pare, duhet ta bej te qarte qe nuk mjafton qe thjeshte te besosh ne keto gjera, apo te thjeshte te jesh nje antar formal i Kishes. Ne menyre qe te shpetosh duhet qe te jetosh sipas te vertetes dhe dashurise se Zotit. 

Eshte nje mesim i vjeter i tradites se Krishtere Orthodhokse qe Kisha nuk ka monopolin mbi hirin, te verteten dhe dashurine. Kisha na meson te kunderten qe Zoti eshte Perendia Sovrane qe shpeton ata qe Ai deshiron. 

Kisha beson gjithashtu se shpetimi varet nga jeta qe ben nje besimtar, dhe vetem Zoti eshte ne gjendje te gjykoje sepse vetem Ai njeh sekretet e cdo mendje dhe cdo zemre. Vetem Zoti eshte ne gjendje qe te gjykoje sa mire jeton nje njeri sipas mases se hirit, besimit, te kuptuarit dhe fuqise qe i eshte dhene. 

Orthodhokset do te insistojne prapeseprapi nga ana tjeter se nje kerkues i sinqerte i te vertetes dhe dashurise do ti shohi keto te realizuara dhe shprehura ne menyre perfekte tek Jezu Krishti dhe do ta njohi Zotin, duke i dhene fund kerkimit te tij tek Ai. 

Te gjithe e dime ama, se imazhi yne i Krishtit eshte deformuar si nga jetet edhe nga doktrinat e atyre qe e pretendojne Ate si te tyren, prandaj e verteta dhe dashuria e Tij si person ngelen te erresuara dhe te fshehura per ata qe e ndjekin Ate, pasi nuk e shohin Ate ne menyre te qarte. 

Por edhe njehere, le ta bejme te qarte se cdo njeri gjykohet vetem nga Zoti sipas te vertetes dhe dashurise se jetes se tij. Kjo eshte e vertete per Orthodhokset dhe per jo-orthodhokset. Dhe pavaresisht se Orthodhokset rrefejne se e verteta dhe dashuria e plote gjenden vetem ne jeten e kishes, thjeshte antaresimi ne kishe apo pranimi i disa doktrinave nuk te garanton aspak shpetimin.

----------


## Albo

*Pyetje #12*. Ju zute ne goje Krishtin, Shpirtin e Shenjte dhe Zotin, Atin. Mund te thoni dicka me shume per Trinine e Shenjte? 

Sipas mesimeve Orthodhokse, Zoti eshte gjithmone dhe ne perjete i panjohur dhe i pakuptueshem per krijesat. Edhe ne jeten e perjetshme te Mbreterise se Zotit -- parajsa , sic e therrasim ne -- njeriu nuk ka per te njohur esencen e Zotit, qe do te thote se cfare eshte Zoti ne Vetvete. 

Por ne besojme dhe rrefejme se Zoti "i papershkrueshem, i paperceptueshem, i pakuptueshem, qe jeton ne jete te jeteve," fjale te nxjerra nga liturgjia orthodhokse, ia ka shfaqur Veten krijesave. Ai e ka shfaqur Veten ne krijimin e njeriut dhe botes, ne Ligjin e Dhiates se Vjeter dhe Profeteve, dhe e ka shfaqur veten ne menyre te plote dhe perfekte me ane te Krishtit dhe fale Shpirtit te Shenjte ne Kishen e Dhiates se Re. 

Ne cdo menyre qe Zoti na e shfa Veten, Ai e ben kete nepermjet Birit te Tij(ose Fjales-Logos) dhe nepermjet Shpirtit te Shenjte. Eshte i njejti Bir dhe Shpirt me ane te te cileve Zoti krijoi botesn, me ane te te cileve e shfaqi veten ne Dhiaten e Vjeter, me ane te te cilit Zoti ndricon dhe u jep jete cdo njeriu ne kete bote... qe vijne deri tek ne nepermjet Kishes se Dhiates se Re. Biri erdhi si njeri nepermjet personit te Jezu Krishtit -- e kemi diskutuar kete me lart. Shpirti u jepet atyre qe besojne ne Krisht ne menyre qe te behen Bij te Perendise nepermjet Krishtit. 

Prandaj ne kemi patur gjithmone dhe kudo Atin Zot, Birin e Zotit qe na erdhi si Jezus dhe Shpirtin e Shenjte. Ne Kishen Orthodhokse ne rrefejme qe keta te tre nuk jane tre zoter konkurrente apo te ndare nga njeri-tjetri. Perkundrazi, ne besojme se Ati, qe eshte Burimi i gjithckaje qe ekziston, gjithmone ka Birin e Tij dhe Shpirtine  Shenjte qe nuk jane krijesa, dhe nuk ishin krijuar si cdo gje dhe kushdo tjeter, por ekzistojne ne menyre te perjteshme me Te; prej dhe brenda qenies se Tij hyjnore. 

Prandaj, cfaredo qe eshte Ati Zot, jane edhe Biri dhe Shpirti i Shenjte, me pak fjale: te perjetshem, perfekte, te mire, te ditur, te shenjte, te pa kufizuar ne kohe, te pa kufizuar ne hapesire ... hyjnore dhe te denje per titullin ZOT. 

Ne gjithashtu besojme se secili prej tre personave hyjnore eshte hyjnor ne menyren e tij unike, por prape se prapi jetojne dhe vreprojne ne unitet perfekt absolut me te verteten dhe dashurine hyjnore. Prandaj te Tre jane Nje jo vetem se ata jane njesoj, por se natyre e tyre hyjnore nuk lejon asnje ndarje apo dualitet te cfaredo lloji. 

Duhet te shpejtojme qe te ti themi ketu dhe se  mesimi Orthodhokse mbi Trinine e Shenjte nuk eshte thjeshte "dogme abstrakte" e dale nga mendja e njerezve te zgjuar. Eshte shprehja ne nivelin e fjaleve -- te cilat gati gjithmone nuk i pershtaten sic duhet realitetit -- te prezences se dashur te Zotit ne kishe. Doktrina e Trinise eshte produkti i jeteses se njeriut ne kungate me Atin nepermjet Birit ne Shpirtin e Shenjte.

----------


## Albo

*Pyetje #13*. Ju gjithashtu flisni per prezencen e Zotit dhe kungaten me Zotin. Me te vertete mendoni se keto jane te mundura per njerezit? 

Nese kungata(bashkejetesa) me Perendine nuk eshte e mundur, atehere nuk ka Besim te Krishtere dhe as Orthodhoksi. 

I gjithe besimi i Kishes eshte ndertuar mbi besimin se "Zoti eshte Perendi qe na e ka shfaqur veten." Ky rresht biblik kendohet ne menyre solemne ne cdo Sherbim te Mengjesit ne Kishen Orthodhokse. 

Zoti e shfaqi veten e Tij! Ai nuk na ka thene thjeshte ca fjale per veten e tij, e as nuk ka dhene thjeshte disa te dhena mbi ekzistencen apo qellimet e Tij hyjnore. Ai na ka nxjerre perpara Veten dhe ua ka ofruar Veten njerezve per nje kungate(perjetim) hyjnor. 

Sipas Orthodhoksise, nuk ka asnje kuptim tjeter per jeten e njeriut pervec bashkejeteses me Zotin. Zoti eshte fundi i te gjithe pritjeve, permbushja e te gjitha deshirave, burimi dhe qellimi i humanizmit te njeriut qe u krijua ne imazhin dhe pelqimin e Zotit. 

Nepermjet Jezu Krishtit ne Shpirtin e Shenjte, njeriu arrin te jetoje ne prani te Zotit, Vete Atit. Nuk ka kuptim apo qellim tjeter per Kishen apo vete jeten. 

Njeriu dhe gjithe krijesa duhet te behen hyjnore ne menyre qe te ndajne qenien, jeten dhe veprimet e Vete Zotit. Te gjitha atributet e hyjnorit -- sic e ka thene nje shenjtor -- duhet te behen tonat; jeta e perjetshme, e verteta, miresia, shenjteria, pastertia, gezimi ... te gjitha perfeksionet qe permblidhen ne ate me madheshtoren qe eshte dashuria. Sepse Zoti eshte Dashuri! Ky eshte kuptimi i jetes, dhe eshte plotesisht e mundur per njeriun qe ta arrije. Te pakten, edhe njehere, sipas Besimit Orthodhoks.

----------


## Albo

*Pyetje #14*. Nese eshte ashtu sic thoni ju, si e kuptoni kete jete qe po jetoni tani? Cfare duhet te bejne njerezit? 

Qellimi i jetes qe jetojme tani eshte qe njerezit te behen shenjtore; te fillojne te ndajme qe ketu ne kete moment jeten hyjnore te Zotit; "te behemi te shenjte ashtu si Zoti eshte i shenjte." 

Sidoqofte, me kete qellim ne mendje, njerezit duhet ta dine se kjo perpjekje eshte e gjithanshme. Eshte si personale dhe shoqerore. Eshte e jashtme ashtu sic eshte e brendshme. Vepron brenda shpirtit te njeriut ashtu sic vepron brenda jetes se botes. Dhe njerezit duhet ta dine qe kjo perpjekje, si nje perpjekje e gjithanshme, kerkon nje vetesakrifikim te gjithanshem. Ajo ka per te sjelle dhimbje dhe vuajtje ne menyre te pashmangshme dhe mbase edhe vdekje fizike. Kjo do te thote pikerisht "te mbash kryqin", dhe kjo eshte zemra e etikes se Krishtere. 

Modeli eshte Vete Jezusi. Nuk ka asnje rregull tjeter ne moralin e Krishtere pervecse jeta e Perendise. Rregulli eshte dashuri e plote, shprehja me madheshtore e te ciles eshte dhenia e jetes me bindje te plote tek e verteta dhe dashuria e Zotit. Rregulli eshte nje dhe i vetem pra, kryqi, i cili nuk mund "te merret" ne menyre tjeter vetem me prezencen dhe fuqine e Shpirtit te Shenjte. 

Kjo pikepamje e Krishtere ne lidhje me cfare duhet te beje njeriu, ne fund te fundit, eshte morali per te gjithe njerezit. Cdo etike duhet te shprehi ate qe eshte e veretete dhe e mire. Te gjithe njerezit duhet te jetojne ne kete menyre. Dhe kur zgjedhin te jetojne keshtu, pavaresisht nese jane te Krishtere apo jo, miresia dhe drejtesia ka per ti udhehequr pashmangshemrisht ne nje sakrifice te dhimbshme ne mbrojtje te te tjereve. Ne kete bote te mbushur me te djallezi, Kryqi eshte padyshim rregulli.

----------


## Albo

*Pyetje #15*. Ju zute ne goje boten e djallezuar. Cilat jane maredheniet e Kishes Orthodhokse me kete bote? Po ne lidhje me gjera te tilla, si per shembull, maredheniet e Kishes me Shtetin? 

Pike se pari, Kisha eshte perjetimi i Mbreterise se Zotit ne toke. Eshte nje mister, sic e quajme ne; nje perjetesim i mistershem dhe vizion i realitetit. Eshte vete ky realitet brenda te cilit ne mund te arrijme tek dija e Zotit dhe Kungimin me Te dhe te gjitha gjerat ne Te.

Ne kete kuptim, Kisha nuk eshte thjeshte e nje organizate njerezore ose nje institucion. Megjithese se ka aspekte organizative dhe institucionale -- nje "forme njerezore" -- Kisha nuk mund te reduktohet ne gjera te tilla, dhe ne esence nuk eshte aspak e tille. Kisha nuk eshte aspak nje organizate njerezore apo nje institucion. Eshte dhurata e jetes hyjnore ne kete bote.

Persa i perket botes, Orthodhokset besojne se megjithese bota eshte ne esence "shume e mire", e krijuar ne kete menyre nga Zoti, eshte shkaterruar dhe njollosur dhe nen pushtetin e djallit. Ka nevoje qe te sherrohet dhe pastrohet. Me nje fjale, bota ka nevoje per shpetim ne menyre qe te jete ashtu sic e krijoi Zoti. 

Sepse kjo bote eshte, ne formen e saj te tashme te zbehte, edhe e mire edhe e keqe ne te njejten kohe; dhe duke qene se ka nevoje per shpetim ne menyre qe te behet vendbanim perfekt per Zotin dhe njeriun per te cilin u krijuar, ka per te ngelur nje bote e vlerave relative deri atehere kur te transformohet ne fund nga Zoti ne fund te gjithe koherave.

Ne kete perspektive, njefare forme qeverisese eshte e nevojshme qe te kujdeset per jeten ne kete bote ne formen e tanishme relative. Te krishteret tradicionalisht kane besuar se duhet te kete nje forme shteterore qeverisese me pushtet te vertete qe te kujdeset per te miren e perbashket. Shteti nuk mund te jete asnjehere absolut ama, dhe mund te jete edhe djallezor, dhe ne nje rast te tille duhet qe njerezit qe e duan te verteten ti bejne rezistence.

Ka patur ne histori shume aleanca ndermjet Kishes dhe shtetit ne Orthodhoksi. Keto aleanca nuk kane qene gjithmone aleanca te kendshme dhe jo rralle here ka qelluar qe keto aleanca te kene demtuar Kishen dhe kane bere qe Kisha tu beje rezistence me anen e profeteve dhe shenjtoreve te saj. Prapeseprapi, orthodoksi do te insistonte se per jeten relative te kesaj bote, duhet qe te kete nje fare forme qeverisese me pushtet relativ qe te ruaje rendin e mire. Dhe orthodhokset duhet te jene gati qe te jene besnike ndaj ketyre formave qeverisese qe nuk marrin ate qe i takon me te drejte Zotit.

----------


## Albo

*Pyetje #16*. Kjo tingellon jashtemase si jashte kesaj bote! A nuk ka Kisha sot nje maredhenie me direkte me jeten e kesaj bote dhe me miresine e shoqerise njerezore?

E kemi thene tashme se Kisha eshte perjetimi i jetes ne boten dhe shoqerine njerezore ashtu sic duhet te jete me Zotin. Gjate liturgjise per shembull, ne na jepet "vizioni" se cfare perfaqesojne jeta dhe shoqeria; cfare duhet te jene kur jane perfekte, te mbushura me Prezencen e Zotit.

Sidoqofte, megjithese duhet te kuptoni qarte se klerikeve u ndalohet rreptesisht pjesmarrja direkte ne jeten e kesaj bote sipas ligjit kanonik Orthodhoks, sepse funksioni i vetem i tyre eshte qe te perfaqesojne Mbreterine e Zotit e cila nuk eshte e kesaj bote, njerezit e Krishtere nuk jane vetem kleriket, dhe Kisha nuk perfaqesohet vetem nga ata qe jane ne "urdhra te shenjta".

Kisha eshte gjithe trupi i besimtareve. E kemi zene ne goje kete me pare. Dhe trupi i besimtareve ne Zot ne kete bote jane deshmitare ne cdo menyre te mundshme -- shoqerore, politike, ekonomike -- te asaj Mbreterise qe nuk eshte e kesaj bote.

Dhe sic e kemi thene me pare, qellimi i njeriut eshte te behet i shenjte dhe ti ngjaje Zotit dhe te vuaje per te verteten dhe dashurine ne kungim me Vete Krishtin, pra duhet te kuptohet se nuk ka vend tjeter per njeriun qe ti beje keto gjera pervecse ne kete boten e tanishme ne kete moment dhe ne kete cast.

Prandaj, megjithese kisha si kishe nuk mund te reduktoje kategorite relative te kesaj bote, te Krishteret qe jetojne ne kete bote duhet qe sigurisht te perdorin cdo mjet te mundshem qe ta bejne kete bote sa te mundin nje shprehi te Mbreterise se Zotit e cila do te na shfaqet ne zbulesen e fundit te Krishtit. 

Duhet qe te dine gjithashtu se nuk kane per tia dale me sukses ndonjehere ne menyre absolute ne perpjekjet e tyre dhe kane per te hasur nje rezistence te madhe. Ja tek dolem perseri tek rendesia e kryqit.

Duhet permendur gjithashtu se duke qene se vlerat e kesaj bote jane gjithmone relative, dhe veprimi konkret i perjetimit te Mbreterise se Zotit nuk eshte gjithmone aq i thjeshte dhe i lehte per tu dalluar, cdo i Krishtere duhet te lihet i lire qe te marri vete vendimet dhe veprimet e tij politike ashtu sic e meson ndergjegjia e tij. Kisha mund te japi principe dhe te ofroje vizionin e perfeksionit, por nuk mund te diktoje politika dhe veprime konkrete ne kete apo ate instance.

----------


## Albo

*Pyetje #17*. Po ne lidhje me maredheniet e orthodhoksise me luften? Fakti qe Orthodhokset kane bekuar ushtrine duket paska kontradiktore me pozicionin tuaj, pa harruar edhe mesimet e Jezu Krishtit kunder dhunes. 

Perkundrazi, ne do te shpresonim se qendrimi Orthodhoks ne lidhje me ushtrine mbeshtet cfare kemi diskutuar deri tani.

Krishti na mesoi se perfeksioni kerkon qe ne te duam armiqte dhe te heqim dore absolutisht nga rezistenca e se keqes me te keqe. Prandaj, nese njeriu do te behet perfekt ai duhet te heqi dore totalisht nga vlerat relative te kesaj bote dhe nuk duhet te marri pjese ne akte qe jane moralisht te zbehta. Ne kete menyre, per shembull, Kisha ndalon mbajtjen e armeve nga kleriket e saj dhe nuk lejon njerezit qe te vazhdojne te jene klerike kur derdhin gjak, teorikisht edhe ne ato raste kur eshte nje vdekje aksidentale!

Megjithate, Kisha Orthodhokse ndjek Krishtin dhe apostujt kur na meson se jeta relative dhe moralisht e zbehte e kesaj bote ka nevoje per ekzistencen e nje forme qeverisese njerezore e cila ka te drejten dhe detyren "te tundi shpaten" per ndeshkimin e se keqes.

Ne Ungjijte per shembull, nuk e gjejm as Krishtin as Joan Pagezorin e apostujve qe tu kerkojne ushtareve qe takuan qe te heqin dore nga te qenit ushtare. Edhe te Krishteret e hershem mbanin armet e shtetit Romak pagan per mireqenien e shoqerise ne kete bote.

Por perseri, nese njeriu do te behet perfekt dhe do tia perkushtoje jeten totalisht Krishtit, ai duhet qe te heqi dore nga sherbimi ushtarak apo nga sherbimet politike te cilat gjithmone fale nevojes jane te lidhura me vlera relative dhe me me pak te mira dhe me shume te keqija. Nje njeri i tille duhet te heqi dore nga gjithcka qe zoteron dhe duhet te ndjeki Krishtin totalisht dhe ne cdo gje.

Prandaj, pacifizmi total eshte jo vetem i mundur, por eshte shenje e perfeksionit me te madh, perfeksionit te Mbreterise se Zotit. Sipas te kuptuarit Orthodhoks ama, pacifizmi nuk mund te jete kurre nje filozofi shoqerore apo politike ne kete bote; megjithese edhe njehere e bejme te qarte se mjetet jo te dhunshme duhet te preferohen se sa mjetet e dhunshme ne cdo rast.

Kur dhuna duhet te perdoret si nje e keqe me e vogel per te parandaluar te keqija me te medha, kurre nuk mund te bekohet si e tille, gjithmone duhet qe te pendohemi per te, dhe asnjehere nuk duhet te identifikohet me moralin perfekt te Krishtere.

Gjithashtu, pika e fundit me nje rendesi te madh eshte se te Krishteret qe jane te perfshire ne jeten relative te kesaj bote duhet qe ti rezistojne marrjes ushtar kur shteti eshte djallezor. Por kur e bejne nje gje te tille nuk duhet te sjellin anarki, por ti nenshtrohen cdo lloj ndeshkimi qe jepet ne te tilla raste ne menyre qe deshmia e tyre te jete e frutshme.

----------


## Albo

*Pyetje #18*. Si mund ta pajtoni kete qendrim jo vetem me historine e shkuar te Kishes Orthodhokse qe duket sikur e ka shkelur qendrimin e saj, por edhe me pjesmarrjen e Orthodhokseve ne grupe ekumenike si Kishellat Kombetare Boterore te Kishave qe ka mbajtur qendrime mbi ceshtje konkrete politike?

Pike se pari, ne lidhje me te shkuaren e Orthodhokseve, eshte e pamundur qe te gjesh ndonje shenjtor apo mesues te Kishes qe do te thote se te Krishteret mund te jene perfekte duke marre pjese ne maredheniet laike, politike, ushtarake te kesaj bote.

Ama ne ato shoqeri ku sundimtaret kane qene te Krishtere, Kisha gjithmone ben nje kerkese te forte per nje qeveri sa me humane, dhe ka patur raste ne te cilat shenjtoret kane bekuar pushtetet kombetare qe te mbajne arme, si alternativa e vetme e asaj qe mendohej te ishte nje katastrofe humane. Ne asnje vend ama nuk keni per te gjetur Kishen vete qe te rekrutoje ushtare apo te bekoje perdorimin e dhunes.

Ashtu sic e kemi zene ne goje me pare, ka patur nje aleance intime midis shtetit dhe Kishes ne historine Orthodhokse, por numri i shenjtoreve, profeteve dhe martireve kishtare qe i kane rezistuar identitetit te kishes dhe kombit eshte i pafund dhe mund te dokumentohet shume kollaj.

Ne lidhje me pjesmarrjen e sotme te Orthodhokseve ne grupe ekumenike, mund te themi ne menyre te pergjithshme se Orthodhokset e kane kuptuar nevojen e pjesmarrjes se tyre, ose te pakten nevojen e perfaqesimit te tyre, qe buron nga deshira per te pare te gjithe njerezit te bashkuar me te vertete ne te verteten dhe dashurine e Krishtit. Sigurisht qe ka edhe perjashtime jo fort te kendshme ku disa Orthodhokse marrin pjese per arsye me pak te denja, dhe keto raste duhen kritikuar. 

Ne lidhje me politikat laike te ketyre organizatave ekumenike, regjistri eshte shume i qarte se te gjithe Orthodhokset, pa dallim motivesh apo pjesmarrje, kane qene pothuajse unanime ne mungesen e simpatise per keto lloj veprimesh politike dhe e kane bere te ditur kete pakenaqesi te tyre.

Me duhet qe ta perserir kete pike se Orthodhokset nuk kane qene kunder kurre ndaj deklaratave te ngritura mbi principe te Krishtera mbi cdo ceshtje: shoqerore, ekonomike, ligjore, ushtarake... Ate qe ne kemi kundershtuar ama eshte pranimi si i vertete i faktit nga ana e disa kishave, agjensive apo organizatave ekumenike e se drejtes per te promovuar apo mbeshtetur politika te vecanta, veprime, parti politike, veprime, parti, kandidate, etj.

----------


## Albo

*Pyetje #19*. Po ne lidhje me probleme te tilla shume specifike si divorci, kontrolli i lindjeve dhe aborti? Cfare keni per te thene per to?

Te gjitha keto ceshtja ngrihen mbi vleresimin e familjes, dhe ne pergjithesi mund te themi pa hezitim se Orthodhokset e shikojne familjen si te deshiruar nga Zoti si nje shprehi e krijuar e jetes se Tij te pakrijuar. Pra, ne princip, familja duhet te ruhet dhe vleresohet si dicka me vlera hyjnore te perjetshme. 

Ne lidhje me divorcin, Orthodhokset ndjekin Krishtin duke e njohur ate si nje tragjedi, dhe nje mungese permbushje te martetes si nje reflektim i dashurise hyjnore ne kete bote. Kisha na meson ne lidhje me unikitetin e marteses si perfekte, dhe eshte absolutisht kunder divorcit. 

Megjithate, nese nje martese prishet dhe rrezohet, Kisha Orthodhokse lejon ne fakt nje martese te dyte  pa shkisherim, qe do te thote perjashtim nga Kungata e Shenjte, ne ato raste kur hasim ne pendese dhe ekziston nje shans i mire qe aleanca e re te jete e Krishtere. 

Sidoqofte, me shume se nje martese nuk shikohet me syrin e mire. Nuk u lejohet klerikeve dhe sherbimi i marteses se dyte per besimtaret e thjeshte eshte nje rit special, ndrysho nga kremtimi i misterit origjinal.

Kontrolli mbi berien e femijeve me ane te cfaredo lloj mjeti denohet nga Kisha nese do te thote mungese e permbushjes se familjes, urrejtje ndaj femijeve, frike nga pergjegjesite, deshira per kenaqesi seksuale te mishit, kenaqesi te pista, etj. 

Perseri, sidoqofte, te martuarit qe praktikojne kontrollin e lindjeve nuk u mohohet kategorikisht Kungata e Shenjte, nese me ndergjegje perapa Zotit dhe me bekimin e atit te tyre shpirteror, ata jane te bindur se motivet e tyre nuk jane krejtesisht te padenja. Perseri ne kete rast, nje cift i tille nuk mund te pretendoje te justifikojne perpara drites se perfeksionit absolut te Mbreterise se Zotit. 

Persa i perket abortit, Kisha e denon ate ne menyre shume te qarte dhe absolute si nje akt vrasje ne cdo rast. Nese nje grua eshte me barre, ajo duhet ta lejoje ate femije qe te linde. Ne lidhje me gjithe ceshtjet e veshtira si vajza te reja qe perdhunohen apo nje nene qe eshte gati qe te vdesi, konsensusi i Orthodhokseve do te jete se nje vendim per abort mund te behet, por nuk mund te justifikohet lehtesisht ne asnje menyre si vendim i drejte dhe i moralshem dhe ai person qe e merr nje vendim te tille duhet te pendohet per te dhe te kerkoje meshiren e Perendise. Duhet bere shume e qarte gjithashtu se aborti qe behet per komoditet njerezor apo te ndaloje ate qe mjeti kontroceptiv deshtoi qe te ndaloje, konsiderohet ne menyre shume strikte nga ligjet kanonike te Kishes si nje krim i barabarte me vrasjen.

----------


## Albo

*Pyetje #20*. Ajo qe po thoni tingellon si super-njerezore. Eshte e arsyeshme qe te presesh nga njerezit qe ti zbatojne? Me te vertete, kush mund ti zbatoje gjithe keto? 


Pyetja ne lidhje se kush mund ti zbatoje keto me eshte bere shume kohe me perpara. Shen Pjetri e pyeti Krishtin kur po degjonte mesimet e Tij. Pergjigjia qe i dha Krishti ishte perfundimtare: "Per njerezit keto gjera jane te pamundura. Por per Zotin gjithcka eshte e mundur." 

Dhe kjo eshte pika qe dua te theksoj. Morali i Krishtere, kur flasim ne terma strikte, nuk eshte nje moral njerezor i dezinjuar per nje jete te lumtur ne kete bote. Morali i Krishtere eshte morali i perfeksionit. "Behu perfekt ashtu si Ati yt ne qiell eshte perfekt." Ky eshte mesimi i Krishtit kur foli ne Mal. 

Nje moral i tille ne kete bote eshte me te vertete i pafund. Asnjehere nuk eshte i plote. Ne fakt, eshte nje mesim i Kishes Orthodhokse se jeta e njeriut nuk eshte asnjehere e plote as ne Mbreterine e Zotit. Njeriu do te jete gjithmone "ne rruge e siper." Perfeksioni i tij, sic eshte shprehur nje shenjtor, eshte qe te behet gjithmone me perfekt. 

Qe te behesh perfekt si Zoti eshte e pamundur per njeriun. Por te levizesh ne drejtim te ketij perfeksioni ne perjetesi dhe gjithmone eshte brenda mundesive te njeriut me ndihmen e Zotit. Dhe kjo eshte jeta dhe qendrimi moral per te cilat thirren te Krishteret. 

Kisha eshte gjithmone gati qe te fali mekatarin, duke qene se Krishti eshte Koka e Kishes dhe Ai ka ardhur ekzaktesisht qe te shpetoje mekataret. Por teksa fal cdo lloj mekati, dobesie, apo nevoja per tu zhytur ne veprime relative dhe moralisht te dyshimta (sic jane lufta, politika dhe kontrolli i lindjeve ..), Kisha nuk mund tu japi ketyre veprimeve aprovim te plote dhe nuk mund te ndryshoje ungjijte te cilet shpallin se njeriu eshte krijuar per Mbreterine e Zotit dhe per perfeksion hyjnor.

----------

